# squirrelmail 12-Hour change to 24-Hour



## cloc (Oct 10, 2008)

Where can the default setting for time be changed for ALL USERS. 

Its simple to change it for a single user. But i need to change it for all users. its 12-Hour now and I need 24-Hour !

Hope to receive an answers, it should be really simple.

Best

Claus


----------

